# مبدأ جهاز تقطير الماء



## أشرف الحسن (17 مارس 2011)

تجدون إخواني الأعزاء ملف بي دي أف من إعدادي يحتوي شرح مبسط لمبدأ عمل جهاز تقطير الماء
أرجو أن تعم الفائدة،،، وأنتظر تعليقاتكم وإثرائكم للموضوع
م. أشرف حسن


----------



## أشرف الحسن (17 مارس 2011)

وللعلم فهذا الشرح على جهاز تقطير الماء نوع gfl الألماني موديل 2008


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (18 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## أشرف الحسن (19 مارس 2011)

وهنا تجدون أعزائي مرفقا الكاتالوج الخاص بهذا الجهاز 
عادة يتم استخدام هذا الجهاز لإنتاج الماء المقطر الذي يستخدم عادة لأجهزة الكيمياء وأجهزة الأسنان وأجهزة التعقيم
أرجو أن تقومو يإثراء الموضوع،،، 55 قارئ بلا أي ردود
أخوكم المحب أشرف الحسن


----------



## mgcv (20 مارس 2011)

*مشكوررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## أشرف الحسن (24 مارس 2011)

لا تنسونا من الدعاء يا إخوان


----------



## أشرف الحسن (15 أبريل 2011)

اليوم سوف أضيف مشاركة جديدة في هذا الجهاز،،، جهاز تقطير الماء ويمكن ان نعتبرها إحدى يومياتي،،، ولم أطرحها كيومية لإرتباطها بهذا الجهاز::::​​تعرضت خلال تركيب هذا الجهاز في مواقع مختلفة إلى تجربة شيقة جدا،،، فهذا الجهاز يعمل على كهرباء 3 فاز 220،،، في بعض المواقع لم أجد مشكلة في ذلك لأن الكهرباء فيها 220 ثلاث فاز وهي مناسبة للجهاز،،، ولكن وجدنا ان مواقع أخرى الكهرباء فيها 380 فولت ثلاث فاز،،، وهي تختلف عما يحتاجه الجهاز من كهرباء،،، وعليه،،، وبعد البحث والتمحيص المتمعن،،، وجدنا أنه عند دخول الكهرباء إلى الجهاز،، فإنها تتوزع على 3 سخانات وتوصل على شكل دلتا،،،، وعليه يمكن إعادة التوصيلات للسخانات بحيث تصبح ستار بدلا من دلتا،،، فتوصيلة الستار مناسبة لكهرباء 380 ثلاث فاز،،، وتوصيلة الدلتا مناسبة لكهرباء 220 ثلاث فاز،،، وعند اعادة توصيل الكهرباء للسخانات وتحويلها إلى ستار عمل الجهاز بشكل جيد،،، ​​سأرفق لكم المخططين الكهربائيين للدلتا و ستار في جهاز تقطير الماء​​أخوكم المحب ​​أشرف الحسن​​


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (16 أبريل 2011)

الشكر الجزيل للاخوة على هذه المشاركة الجميلة وادامكم الله في خدمة الامة الاسلامية


----------



## أشرف الحسن (17 أبريل 2011)

صلاح دراغمة قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للاخوة على هذه المشاركة الجميلة وادامكم الله في خدمة الامة الاسلامية


 لا شكر على واجب أخ صلاح،،، أرجو أن تعم الفائدة ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى زكى (21 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الحسن (21 أبريل 2011)

ابراهيم حمدى زكى قال:


> الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


 
لا شكر على واجب أخ أبراهيم
على الرحب والسعة


----------



## safa aldin (21 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الحسن (21 أبريل 2011)

safa aldin قال:


> الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


 
لا شكر على واحب،،، عل وعسى أن تعم الفائدة


----------



## haedar alrobae (26 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## mohammed.madani (26 أبريل 2011)

الللف شكر مهندس اشرف الحسن


----------



## أشرف الحسن (26 أبريل 2011)

mohammed.madani قال:


> الللف شكر مهندس اشرف الحسن


 
على الرحب والسعة أخ محمد


----------



## haedar alrobae (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أشرف الحسن (24 يونيو 2011)

haedar alrobae قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور


 
لا شكر على واجب وأعتذر عن التأخير
أشرف الحسن


----------



## s_alarby (8 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mony_eng (19 مارس 2012)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## alaaroi1 (28 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووور 
شرح وافي ومختصر والفكرة وصلت تمام التمام


----------



## dimond ston (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز على الايضاحات الرائعة


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (14 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك الف عافية
معلوماتك مطروحة بشكل جميل ومفيد 
:20:


----------



## ameneta (14 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mohabd28eg (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير​


----------



## عبدالغني الفقيه (19 مارس 2015)

مشكوووووووورررررررر


----------

